# 

## amrrowke

z uwagi iz bede ocieplal poddasze mam pytanie jakiego producenta wełny wybrać, ktora bedzie najlepszym wybore.
zzastanawiam sie nad :
Rockwool
Ursa
Isover

jakie macie za i przeciw?

----------


## jacekp71

w rockwool`u podobno lęgną sie myszki  :wink: 

poczytaj tutaj http://www.miwo.pl/01_000_Zastosowan...ineralnej.html
a potem połaź po stronach producentow i wybierz.

----------


## VIP Jacek

ja mam Rockwoola - toprocka i superrocka.

----------


## lotnik

> w rockwool`u podobno lęgną sie myszki 
> .


Chyba białe myszki i pewnie też podobno zjadają tą wełnę zrobioną z kamienia bo takie ostre zęby mają . 

Większej bzdury dawno nie słyszałem  :big grin:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Podobno też w Pile spadło jabłko z drzewa, wyszedł z niego robak i zjadł krowę  :Lol:   :Lol:  

Polecam skalną wełnę Rockwool. Nic się tam nie lęgnie tylko pić tyle nie można bo białe myszki widać  :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## dannnb

Dobre to to czy do niczego - jaka jest najlepsza i dlaczego???

----------


## VIP Jacek

> ...Podobno też w Pile spadło jabłko z drzewa, wyszedł z niego robak i zjadł krowę   
> 
> Polecam skalną wełnę Rockwool. Nic się tam nie lęgnie tylko pić tyle nie można bo białe myszki widać


dobre    :Lol: 

moim zdaniem wełna jedna z najlepszych, no i polecam te ze współczynnikiem 0,035.

----------


## lotnik

VIP Jacek masz bardzo dobrą wełnę, moim zdaniem nie ma lepszej welny na rynku do poddaszy niż ta którą kupiłes. Rolka między krokwie i płyta na drugą warstwę w profile.

----------


## odaro

A czemu wełna drzewna jest tak mało popularna?

----------


## Krzysztofik

Możecie sobe krzyczeć ile ...chcecie.
Każda wełna jest dobra.
Jakość izolacji uzależniona jest od innych czynników.

----------


## lotnik

Jakie to czynniki?

----------


## Krzysztofik

> Jakie to czynniki?


Poczytaj ostatnie dwa tygodnie... , lub wiecej  :Wink2:  
Znajdź posty *Andrzeja Wilhelmi*.

----------


## jacekp71

te lotnik, nie za bardzo piejesz nad tym rockwoolem ?  :wink: 
welna jak welna.
poczytaj co radzi Krzysztofik. temat z welna nie konczy sie na wyborze producenta.

PS
zart dobry, tylko raczej unikaj osobistych wycieczek, bo to sie zawsze zle konczy. zwlaszcza dla forumowych nowicjuszy.

----------


## bladyy78

U siebie na poddasze kupiłem wełnę rockwool toprock i isovera unimate i powiem szczerze, że więcej isovera bym nie kładł. Zdecydowanie lepiej kładło mi się wełnę rockwool, łatwej było mi ja przycinać i układać, nic z nią się nie działo, z wełna isovera zaś miałem takie problem że wełna pod koniec rolki była zdecydowanie cieńsza i rzadsza. Na szczęście kupiłem jej tylko kilka rolek. Teraz będę musiał jeszcze kupić kilkanaście rolek wełny żeby ułożyć ja w poprzek i nawet nie będę się zastanawiał i wybiorę wełnę rockwool.

----------


## lotnik

> U siebie na poddasze kupiłem wełnę rockwool toprock i isovera unimate i powiem szczerze, że więcej isovera bym nie kładł. Zdecydowanie lepiej kładło mi się wełnę rockwool, łatwej było mi ja przycinać i układać, nic z nią się nie działo, *z wełna isovera zaś miałem takie problem że wełna pod koniec rolki była zdecydowanie cieńsza i rzadsza*. Na szczęście kupiłem jej tylko kilka rolek. Teraz będę musiał jeszcze kupić kilkanaście rolek wełny żeby ułożyć ja w poprzek i nawet nie będę się zastanawiał i wybiorę wełnę rockwool.


Jak za kilka lat będziesz musiał (nie życze ci tego) rozebrać poddasze to wtedy dopiero zobaczysz ile będze cieńsza warstwa Isovera. Rockwool trzyma wymiar przez cały czas. Widziałem już takie coś więc wiem co mówię.

----------


## dannnb

> Dobre to to czy do niczego - jaka jest najlepsza i dlaczego???




Podbijam temat - co powiecie na temat wełny Knauf??????????

----------


## lotnik

> Napisał dannnb
> 
> Dobre to to czy do niczego - jaka jest najlepsza i dlaczego???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Podbijam temat - co powiecie na temat wełny Knauf??????????


Najniższa półka z tych wymienionych ale jest trochę tańsza

----------


## dannnb

Dzięki za odpowiedź - zastanawiam się co  z nią jest nie tak???? - przyznam się już ją kupiłem 15cm między krokwie i 10cm na krokwie mam zamiar położyć.

Będzie dobrze???

----------


## anetabo

My też ją kupiliśmy Knauf (040) w tych samych rozmiarach. Patrząc po surowym materiale w paczkach - to jest to samo co każda inna wełna...
A przy 25cm to i tak różnicy nie będzie.

Śmiać mi się chce kiedy ktoś walczy o te kosmiczne parametry - przepłacając tylko i wyłącznie za "chłity małketinkowe" - kiedy wielkich błędów i niedoróbek nie zauważa w całej reszcie domu.

Choćby ostatnio moda na mało promieniujące materiały typu biały gazobeton  (My mamy biały ale tylko dlatego, że nie robią szarego na klej) itp. A w wylewki idzie cement II ...

----------


## bladyy78

> My też ją kupiliśmy Knauf (040) w tych samych rozmiarach. Patrząc po surowym materiale w paczkach - to jest to samo co każda inna wełna...
> A przy 25cm to i tak różnicy nie będzie.
> 
> Śmiać mi się chce kiedy ktoś walczy o te kosmiczne parametry - przepłacając tylko i wyłącznie za "chłity małketinkowe" - kiedy wielkich błędów i niedoróbek nie zauważa w całej reszcie domu.
> 
> Choćby ostatnio moda na mało promieniujące materiały typu biały gazobeton  (My mamy biały ale tylko dlatego, że nie robią szarego na klej) itp. A w wylewki idzie cement II ...


Akurat wełna ma bardzo duże znaczenie. I śmiać Ci się nie będzie chciało jak w lecie będziesz musiał kupić sobie klimatyzator żeby na poddaszu wytrzymać. Jeżeli bym nie miał poddasza to może i bym kupił wełnę o gorszych parametrach ale ponieważ mam nie chce w lecie mieć tam tropików.

----------


## dyz

Bladyy to napisz ile jakiej wełny dałeś że tak kategorycznie twierdzisz, że u Ciebie będzie OK a u innych już nie bo dali gorszą wełnę? A co do grubości wełny to dlaczego nie rekalmowałeś? 
Lotnik, wisdzę że masz duuuże doświadczenie i wieloletnie z wełną szklaną ... tylko coś mi się widzi, że mylisz obecnie produkowaną wełę z wata szklaną produkowaną jeszcze dosć niedawno.

----------


## Duży Boban

> My też ją kupiliśmy Knauf (040) w tych samych rozmiarach. Patrząc po surowym materiale w paczkach - to jest to samo co każda inna wełna...
> A przy 25cm to i tak różnicy nie będzie.



Chyba nie miałeś innej wełny w rękach. Jest wyraźna różnica między Unimatą a Isomatą Isovera; między Isomata a Knaufem różnica jest jeszcze bardziej wyraźna. Supermaty nie miałem w rękach a jest jeszcze lepsza niż Isomata.

----------


## Trociu

> Napisał anetabo
> 
> My też ją kupiliśmy Knauf (040) w tych samych rozmiarach. Patrząc po surowym materiale w paczkach - to jest to samo co każda inna wełna...
> A przy 25cm to i tak różnicy nie będzie.
> 
> 
> 
> Chyba nie miałeś innej wełny w rękach. Jest wyraźna różnica między Unimatą a Isomatą Isovera; między Isomata a Knaufem różnica jest jeszcze bardziej wyraźna. Supermaty nie miałem w rękach a jest jeszcze lepsza niż Isomata.


Wizualnie to może tej różnicy za dużej nie będzie. Ale dotykowo już jest. Mam porównanie między MegaRockiem a TopRockiem Rockwool'a (0,039 vs. 0,035). TopRock jest bardziej zwarty i twardszy. Do myślenia też powinno dawać coś, że w rolce MegaRocka 100 jest 6mb a TopRocka 100 jest 5mb. Czyli de'facto jest tej wełny w wełnie mniej. 

Podobne dywagacje na temat różnic między wełnami i ich współczynnikami już się pojawiały tutaj na forum - powertuj i poczytaj. Ja dla świętego spokoju biorę na całe skosy TopRock'a 180 + 100.

----------


## anetabo

> Chyba nie miałeś innej wełny w rękach. Jest wyraźna różnica między Unimatą a Isomatą Isovera; między Isomata a Knaufem różnica jest jeszcze bardziej wyraźna. Supermaty nie miałem w rękach a jest jeszcze lepsza niż Isomata.


Dokładnie to sprawdzaliśmy Unimatę która była taka sama jak 040 knauf i Majstermatę - taka sama jak 044.
Jeść tego nie będziemy, oglądać również - a parametry ma mieć zachowane i kropka - inaczej nie ma prawa być sprzedawana w Polsce.
Gdyby układać tak jak mamy w projekcie 18 i 2cm to napewno wzielibyśmy Superrocka lub Toprocka - jak dajemy 15 i 10 to nie ma większego znaczenia - będzie sporo taniej - a izolacja ścian będzie i tak na wyrost. 
Na tym etapie każda złotówka się liczy - więc nie będę przepłacać za coś czego nigdy nie odzyskam.

----------


## anetabo

> Akurat wełna ma bardzo duże znaczenie. I śmiać Ci się nie będzie chciało jak w lecie będziesz musiał kupić sobie klimatyzator żeby na poddaszu wytrzymać. Jeżeli bym nie miał poddasza to może i bym kupił wełnę o gorszych parametrach ale ponieważ mam nie chce w lecie mieć tam tropików.


Różnica między 25cm wełny 0,040 a 25cm wełny 0,035 jest taka - że pod tą pierwszą się nie da wytrzymać a pod tą drugą jest super chłodno???
Powiedz to tym co mają 15cm i 5cm najlepszej na świecie wełny (ze wszystkimi możliwymi medalami z targów na etykietce)...
Coś za dużo się naoglądałeś folderów reklamowych forumowiczu drogi.

----------


## Duży Boban

Anetabo, ja nie neguję twojego wyboru takiej a nie innej wełny. Nie zgadzam się tylko z twierdzeniem, że każda wełna jest taka sama.

----------


## anetabo

> Anetabo, ja nie neguję twojego wyboru takiej a nie innej wełny. Nie zgadzam się tylko z twierdzeniem, że każda wełna jest taka sama.


Tu się z Tobą zgodzę.
Jednak uściślę swoją tezę: Wełny o tych samych parametrach są takie same - a to, że jedna ładniejsza a druga brzydsza - nie ma znaczenia.
Oczywiście, że 0,035 bedzie cieplejsza od 0,040 - tak samo jak ta druga będzie cieplejsza od 0,044. 
Napiszę tak - zlecając docieplenie poddasza jakiejś firmie z jej materiałami - na 90% wpakują nam 0,044 i skończymy nieświadomi, ale ciągle szczęśliwi.
Biorąc pod uwagę różnicę miedzy 0,044 i 0,040 byłam przekonana o tym, że 0,040 jest dużo bardziej zbita. Ale uwzględniając różnicę w cenie między 0,035 a 0,040 stwierdzam, że jeszcze lepsze "ubicie" jest mi nie potrzebne - tym bardziej, że większość hurtowni daje wybór między 44 a 40 - a 35 sprzedają nieliczni - jako towar luxusowy w dużo wyższych cenach.

----------


## lotnik

> Bladyy to napisz ile jakiej wełny dałeś że tak kategorycznie twierdzisz, że u Ciebie będzie OK a u innych już nie bo dali gorszą wełnę? A co do grubości wełny to dlaczego nie rekalmowałeś? 
> *Lotnik, wisdzę że masz duuuże doświadczenie i wieloletnie z wełną szklaną ... tylko coś mi się widzi, że mylisz obecnie produkowaną wełę z wata szklaną produkowaną jeszcze dosć niedawno*.


Mam większe doswiadczenie ze skalną wełną, od szklanej staram trzymać się  z daleka bo wiem co się z nią dzieje po kilku latach i nic nie mylę z dawniej produkowaną "watą szklaną". Widziałem też testy róznej wełny w piecach, testy na rozpręzanie i czytam tez aprobaty (polecam poczytanie aprobat).
Zwróćcie też uwagę na praktycznie nie podawany przez producentów parametr gęstości wełny on wiele mówi tylko trzeba poczytać.

----------


## KaWo

A ja mam supermatę isover o lambdzie 0,033, 15 i 5 cm na krzyż. Nie była nigdzie cieńsza, czy rzadsza i bardzo dobrze się kładła. A do tego kupiłam ją taniej niż rockwool w mojej okolicy. Błędów przy układaniu też nie było, bo robiliśmy sami, dla siebie i wg wszelkich instrukcji producetów wełny.
Ale zgadzam się z przedmówcami: nie takie ważne są parametry samego materiału jak sposób i przede wszystkim staranność jego ułożenia. Zlecenie docieplenia poddasza firmie i oględziny po skończonej robocie to raczej dość ryzykowna sprawa.

----------


## lotnik

> A ja mam supermatę isover o lambdzie 0,033, 15 i 5 cm na krzyż. Nie była nigdzie cieńsza, czy rzadsza i bardzo dobrze się kładła. A do tego kupiłam ją taniej niż rockwool w mojej okolicy. Błędów przy układaniu też nie było, bo robiliśmy sami, dla siebie i wg wszelkich instrukcji producetów wełny.
> Ale zgadzam się z przedmówcami: nie takie ważne są parametry samego materiału jak sposób i przede wszystkim staranność jego ułożenia. Zlecenie docieplenia poddasza firmie i oględziny po skończonej robocie to raczej dość ryzykowna sprawa.


Skoro piszesz że nie ważne są parametry materiału dociepleniowego to dlaczego kupiłeś wełnę o bardzo dobrym parametrze lambda?? Mogłeś przecież między krokwie starannie i dokładnie poukładać chinską wełnę albo np szmaty, gazety czy styropian i taniej by było nawet  :smile:  

Napewno staranność i jakoć wykonania jest bardzo ważna bo nawet z najlepszego materiału jak sie zrobi żle to nie spełni warunków ale nie można mówić ze docieplenie nie zalerzy od jakosci i parametrów materiały. Barzo ważne jest jeszcze niezmiennosć tych parametrów w czasie. Bo moze się okazać że dzisiaj montujemy 25 cm wełny a za 3 lata jest jej już 15 cm co czesto sie spotyka przy niektórych wełnach( siadanie wełny)

----------


## KaWo

Nie napisałam, że parametry są nieważne, tylko nie *tak* ważne jak wykonanie.
A najlepsze parametry wybrałam po pierwsze ze względu na stosunkowo (jak dla mnie przynajmniej) niewielką różnicę w cenie (tu od razu wyjaśniam, że w porównaniu do innych markowych a nie najtańszych), a po drugie cały budynek mam dość dobrze ocieplony, a na poddaszu było miejsce tylko na dwadzieścia cm wełny, czyli raczej dość skromnie. Ot i cała filozofia.

----------


## dyz

Lotnik, jak dla mnie to brzmi wiarygodnie - masz doświadczenie z jedną więc wiesz co się dzieje z drugą - dla mnie nie ma lepszych referencji. Szkoda, że płyty przykręcone bo bym natychmiast wywlił to szklane g...   :Wink2:  No a skoro posiadasz tą tajemną wiedzę z aprobat technicznych to podziel się z nami (czyżby tam napisano że nie wolno tego stosować?). Co na dodatek  ma do tego ma gęstość? Co jest w stanie powiedziec Ci ten parametr oprócz tego jak obciążysz konstrukcję? Rockwool ma jedną niezaprzeczalną przewagę nad konkurencją - potężną reklamę. I widzę że na dodatek działającą  :smile: 

KaWo u nas dokładnie ten sam układ i wełna i dokładnie z tego samego powodu (brak miejsca na więcej). Na dodatek równiez własnymi łapkami optykane   :Wink2:

----------


## VIP Jacek

*bladyy78 napisał:*


> U siebie na poddasze kupiłem wełnę rockwool toprock i isovera unimate i powiem szczerze, że więcej isovera bym nie kładł. Zdecydowanie lepiej kładło mi się wełnę rockwool, łatwej było mi ja przycinać i układać, nic z nią się nie działo, z wełna isovera zaś miałem takie problem że wełna pod koniec rolki była zdecydowanie cieńsza i rzadsza. Na szczęście kupiłem jej tylko kilka rolek. Teraz będę musiał jeszcze kupić kilkanaście rolek wełny żeby ułożyć ja w poprzek i nawet nie będę się zastanawiał i wybiorę wełnę rockwool.


podzielam w pełni tę opinię.
Ja staram się wybierać na pewne etapy budowy domu dobre, sprawdzone i o dobrych parametrach materiały nie oszczędzając na tym.
W tym przypadku za jakiś czas jak okaże się, że na poddaszu jest za zimno lub za gorąco,  to nie będę wszystkiego burzył, albo wydawał więcej kasy na ogrzewanie.
 Nikogo nie namawiam do stosowania najlepszych materiałów i technologii.
Każdy ma swój rozum i sam ocenia na czym można zaoszczędzić, a na czym nie warto. Bo w przyszłości możemy tego bardzo żałować.
W moim przypadku kupię sobie tańsze drzwi wewnętrzne i itd.    :Wink2:

----------


## bladyy78

> Bladyy to napisz ile jakiej wełny dałeś że tak kategorycznie twierdzisz, że u Ciebie będzie OK a u innych już nie bo dali gorszą wełnę? A co do grubości wełny to dlaczego nie rekalmowałeś? 
> Lotnik, wisdzę że masz duuuże doświadczenie i wieloletnie z wełną szklaną ... tylko coś mi się widzi, że mylisz obecnie produkowaną wełę z wata szklaną produkowaną jeszcze dosć niedawno.


Ja daję 25 cm wełny na skosy (15+ 10 ) i 30cm na sufit( też w 2 warstwach ). I wiem że to będzie skromne ocieplenie mojego poddasza, ale nie mogę już więcej dać tej wełny bo po prostu nie mam na nią miejsca, dlatego staram się  dąć wełnę o dobrych parametrach.  Ja nie twierdzę kategorycznie że u innych będzie źle bo maja wełnę innej firmy! Każdy sam na swojej skórze się przekona w lecie co to znaczy mieć źle ocieplone poddasze. Poszperaj troszkę w archiwum, co roku jak tylko są upały ludzie tu piszą że nie mogą wytrzymać na poddaszu. Mój znajomy też się ze mnie śmiał 2 lata temu ze ładuje kasę niepotrzebnie w wełnę bo on ma jej tylko 15 cm i jest dobrze, tylko że w lecie kupił klimatyzator bo na poddaszu przy większych upałach nie szło wytrzymać.  Wełny nie reklamowałem bo po prostu nie miałem na to czasu a po drugie szkoda zachodu żeby reklamować kilka rolek. Jak bym miał zakupiona większa partie tej wełny to na pewno bym ja reklamował.

----------


## bladyy78

> Napisał bladyy78
> 
> Akurat wełna ma bardzo duże znaczenie. I śmiać Ci się nie będzie chciało jak w lecie będziesz musiał kupić sobie klimatyzator żeby na poddaszu wytrzymać. Jeżeli bym nie miał poddasza to może i bym kupił wełnę o gorszych parametrach ale ponieważ mam nie chce w lecie mieć tam tropików.
> 
> 
> Różnica między 25cm wełny 0,040 a 25cm wełny 0,035 jest taka - że pod tą pierwszą się nie da wytrzymać a pod tą drugą jest super chłodno???
> Powiedz to tym co mają 15cm i 5cm najlepszej na świecie wełny (ze wszystkimi możliwymi medalami z targów na etykietce)...
> Coś za dużo się naoglądałeś folderów reklamowych forumowiczu drogi.


Nie sądzę że pod ta druga będzie super chłodno ale sądzę że będzie na pewno chłodniej niż pod Twoja. Powiem Ci jeszcze coś, ja porównałem dwie wełny podczas układania i lepiej, szybciej i dokładniej robiło mi się wełna rockwool. Poddasze ocieplałem sam bez pomocników i wełna rockwool po prostu jest bardziej sztywna co powoduje że łatwiej samemu było mi ja układać i lepiej dolegała do powierzchni, czego nie mogę powiedzieć o wełnie isovera która porostu była wiotka i jak jej zaraz sznurkiem nie przymocowałem to mi spadała. Trzeba było również bardziej uważać podczas jej układania żeby się nie zbijała.
I pisze to nie przez to że naczytałem się jakiś ulotek reklamowych piszę to tylko dlatego że osobiście to przerobiłem i mam porównanie jak się układa te dwie wełny.

----------


## dyz

Badyy no masz szansę w lecie zię nie zgrzać  :smile:  Tylko nie uogólniaj że to zjawisko zależy tylko od wełny. Nie zapominaj, że rodzaj pokrycia też decyduje o tym czy będziesz miał saunę czy nie. Pod blachą temperaturka potrafi wzrosnąć znacznie bardziej niż pod ceramiką czy cementem a wtedy faktycznie tylko grubsza warstwa ratuje. Ale mam jeszcze pytanko, mieszkasz już w swoim domku? Jak było w lecie? 
VIP Jacek a który to materiał jest taki najlepszy, że nie warto na nim oszczędzać? narazie to jest kolejna dyskusja o wyższości ... tak jak suporeks vs ceramika, dachówka ceramiczna vs cementowa, czy wiele wiele innych na tym forum...

----------


## VIP Jacek

*dyz*, przeczytaj mój post jeszcze raz, bo nie będę pisał w kółko to samo.

----------


## bladyy78

W domu nie mieszkam jeszcze, na razie  mam ocieplone poddasze warstwa 15 cm miedzy krokwiami a sufit 30cm. Kilka razy byłem zmuszony spać na budowie w lecie i niestety wiem że warstwa 15cm na skosach to zdecydowanie za mało i pomimo tego ze mój dom w lecie nie jest zbyt nasłoneczniony gdyż działkę mam w dolinie to temperatura w nim na poddaszu była wysoka. W projekcie przewidziana warstwa izolacji jaka powinna być w dachu to 20cm. Ja jednak uważam że to zbyt mało i w tym roku będę w poprzek jeszcze układał warstwę 10cm wełny. Niestety to czy dach jest poryty blacha czy dachówka to raczej nie ma nic do rzeczy bo co prawda blacha się szybciej nagrzewa ale i tez szybciej stygnie, a z dachówka jest odwrotnie wolniej się nagrzewa ale za to długo stygnie. Wiec w lecie w dzień pod blacha może być troszkę cieplej ale za to w nocy powinno być już chłodniej, wiec co mamy na dachu nie ma tu już tak wielkiego znaczenia.

----------


## dyz

Bladyy, pod blachą nie jest trochę cieplej tylko jest piekielnie gorąco. No i to co się nagrzeje w dzień podczas krótkiej letniej nocy wcale tak szybko nie stygnie  :smile:  Zauważ jedną rzecz, skoro masz mało nasłoneczniony dom to skąd się bierze wysoka temperatura na poddaszu? To się nazywa konwekcja. Ciepłe powietrze z całego domku unosi się do góry i na poddaszu gdzie nie ma dokąd zwiać zostaje. Tu nawet metr wełny cudu nie sprawi. No ale w zimie będzie jak znalazł  :smile:

----------


## bladyy78

Dobrze zaważyłeś że to co się nagrzeje w dzień nie tak szybko stygnie, dlatego dachówka w dzień lepiej izoluje od blachy poddasze, ale w nocy za to blacha szybko stygnie a dach z dachówki niestety nie, z dachówka jest tak jak z podłogówka wolno się nagrzewa ale za to długo to ciepło oddaje. Jednak temat nie dotyczy blachy czy dachówki tylko wełny. I jak dasz jej zbyt mało to w dzień będziesz miał skwar i taki dom poprzez słabo ocieplony dach będzie bardziej się nagrzewał. I ta twoja konwencja też w domu lepiej zaizolowanym będzie mniejsza bo po prostu taki dom mniej tego ciepła będzie chłonoł a tym samym mniej go będzie później musiał oddać. Dlatego też w lecie w upalne dni zamykamy i przysłaniamy w domu okna żeby cieplejsze  powietrze które jest na zewnątrz nie dostawało się do mieszkania a w nocy robimy na odwrót kiedy na zewnątrz temperatura spada wietrzymy mieszkanie. I teraz jak byś nie miał ocieplonego dachu niestety ale w dzień byś nie wysiedział na poddaszu z pozamykanymi oknami bo temperatura w nim by była wyższa niż na zewnątrz. I dlatego dobra izolacja poddasza to podstawa!!! Jak bym miał dom parterowy bez poddasza użytkowego to do ocieplenia stropu  pewnie bym takiej wagi nie przykładał bo zawsze to ocieplenie później można tam dołożyć, jednak mając poddasze użytkowe nie będę ryzykował żeby za parę zrywać płyty i dokładać wełny. Dlatego jak bym chciał na czymś zaoszczędzić to wole to zrobić na takiej rzeczy która będę mógł kiedyś wymienić jak będę miał więcej kasy ( np. zamiast parkietu położyć panele).

----------


## Rom-Kon

...zapominacie że w lecie macie na poddaszu włączony grzejnik... i to potrafi być ładnych parę kW! Ten grzejnik to okno dachowe a właściwie podłoga pod nim...   :Wink2:

----------


## lotnik

Pytał ktoś z Was co ma gęstość do wełny.
Jest to parametr raczej nie podawany w katalogach producentów a jednak ma znaczenie. Z punktu widzenie projektanta jest ważne obciążenie (kg/m3), ale popatrzmy na to z punktu widzenia inwestora czyli budujacych własny domek. Wełna o większej gęstości jest mniej "rozdmuchana" czyli ma większą gestość - jest bardziej sztywna, twarda i co najważniejsze nie ma tendencji do siadania, zachowuje się  bardziej stabilnie w czasie. Wełna szklana ma dużo mniejszą gęstość niż wełna skalna np Rockwool. Wełnę szklana można bardziej ścisnać , zwinąć więcej metrów w rolce, po rozwinięciu rolki różnie jest z gruboscią, czasami już po rozwinięciu nie trzyma wymiaru dolnego a nawet często górnego (aprobata mówi tylko o dolnym). Jest to zjawisko mało spotykane w przypadku wełny skalnej. Dodatkowo wełna szklana ma linearny układ włókien a można to zaobserwować np jak leży rozwinięta rolka wełny, złapmy ją za górną częsć i podnieśmy, w wiekszosci przypadków się rozwarstwi i podniesiemy połowę a połowa grubości wełny zostanie na podłozu. Wełna skalna ma tą strukturę włókiem zaburzoną (poplątaną) i sie nie rozwarstwia i duzo lepiej trzyma między krokwiami czy też w sciankach działowych i nie siada po jakimś czasie czyli trzyma parametry w czasie.

----------


## Rom-Kon

co do gęstości to racja.... ale... wełna to bazalt (skalna) lub szkło a żaden z tych materiałów nie stanowi dobrej izolacji. Izolacją jest powietrze uwięzione pomiędzy igiełkami wełny... i tu przydaje się jak najmniejszy ciężar-gęstość. Im mniej kamienia a więcej powietrza tym lepiej... granicą są względy technologiczne czyli stabilność wymiarowa w czasie i łatwość w montażu. Wełna skalna i szklana mają swoje zalety ale też i wady...

...inną gramaturę ma wełna stosowana w ścianach 3w inną ma fasadowa i jeszcze inną ma na dachy... i każda z nich ma inną izolacyjność....

----------


## lotnik

Wełna na dachy płaskie ma gęstość około 200km/m3. Można po niej normalnie chodzić, np po to by odsnierzyć dach czy też serwisować klimatyzatory, wentylatory tam umieszczone.

----------


## januszpiep72

To jaka firma najlepsza

Rokcwool
Isover
Knauf
.....?

----------


## lotnik

Polecam Ci Rockwool (tylko raczej nie Domrocka)

----------


## Jerry304

Wg. mojego majstra wełna knaufa jest lepsza od rockwolla bo rozprężając się lepiej wypełnia zakamarki między krokwiami  :ohmy:

----------


## Coobah

> Wg. mojego majstra wełna knaufa jest lepsza od rockwolla bo rozprężając się lepiej wypełnia zakamarki między krokwiami


a mój braciak ocieplał wełną URSA i bardzo zachwalał..
w porównaniu z Knaufem podobno jest "gęściejsza"...

----------


## lotnik

> Wg. mojego majstra wełna knaufa jest lepsza od rockwolla bo rozprężając się lepiej wypełnia zakamarki między krokwiami


Większość majstrów ma swoje ulubione marki.

Sprawdz parametry (takze gęstość) poczytaj o osiadaniu (żadkiej) wełny
a potem zmień majstra  :big grin:

----------


## Leprikon_ie

Ja po czytaniu i przeglądaniu prospektów zdecydowałem się na Knauf Classic 039 w ECOSE&reg; Technology(Współczynnik przewodzenia ciepła λ = 0,039 W/mK). Czemu się zdecydowałem i dlaczego akurat ta? Bo może kolor ma inny? Powiem tak jest to nowy produkt na rynku, może ryzykuje, ale zobaczymy.
Jeżeli chodzi o to, którą watę wybrać to najlepiej rzucić monetą, bo ile ludzi tyle opinii. Prawdopodobnie oprócz współczynnika lambda to reszta parametrów się bardzo nie różni i zdrowy rozsądek jest bardzo istotny.

Nie jestem specjalistą od budowlanki, ale badanie techniczne o przenikaniu ciepła da się wykonać w warunkach domowych, również na rozdzieranie i zgniatanie. Kupić podręcznik o materiałoznawstwie i badaniach technicznych materiałów i zrobić testy i wtedy będziecie na pewno wiedzieć, jaki produkt jest najlepszy według was samych. Może ktoś przeprowadzi jakieś badania?

P.S. Ja wybrałem firmę Knauf - dlaczego pytacie odpowiedź jest bardzo prosta - Bo tak! (Ciekawe czy wystarczy to za odpowiedź?)

----------


## Krzychos

Przepraszam, że trochę na inny temat, ale nie chcę zakładać nowego tematu.

Czy ocieplanie dachu ma sens jeśli jest ocieplony sufit na poddaszu użytkowym ?? 
Mam na myśli to, że w domu z dachem dwuspadowym i z poddaszem użytkowym, ociepla się skosy i sufit. Nad poddaszem w zależności od wielkości domu jest większa lub mniejsza przestrzeń, często jest to po prostu tzw, strych. I włąsnie chodzi mi o to, czy dobrze jest ocieplić wełną skosy dachu na tym "strychu" ?

----------


## manieq82

jak masz wełnę lub parę złotych to nie zaszkodzi
1- stryszek nie będzie sie tak nagrzewał/wychładzał i co za tym idzie jakaś tam przegroda izolowana dla poddasza
2 -jak coś tam będziesz trzymał w zimę nie boisz sie że ci zamarznie lub się zagotuje  :smile: 
myślę że warto dac między same krokwie - ja przynajmniej taki mam zamiar

----------


## himlaje

U mnie zaczęto własnie ocieplanie poddasza. Tez myślałem jaką wełne zastosować. Poczytałem troche forum, zwłaszcza słuchając opinii forumowych ekspertów ociepleniowych. Na początku myślałem że wełna to wełna i myslałem o Ursie lub Isoverze tyle że o lepszych parametrach (0,035). Jednak skoro spece pisali, że dla wykonawcy jest lepsza szklana a dla inwestora skalna, więc szybko się przestawiłem (wbrew prostestom wykonawcy własnie) na skalną Rockwolla. Krokwie mam 16 cm. Na początku chciałem wkłądać 15cm między krokwie + 10 pod krokwie, w sufit 15cm , a na stryszku 15+5. Jednak odstąpiłem od takiego kombinowania bo pomyslałem, że w takim wypadku zostanie mi troche 15-stki, 10-tki, i 5-tki bo wiadomo, że się tak dokłądnie nie wyliczy, a zakupy robiłem przez internet (bo taniej) i dostawą bezpośrednio od producenta dlatego musiały być pełne palety. Suma sumarum kupiłem 5 palet 12cm Toprock (0,035). na poddaszu ina strychu dam 12 miedzy krokwie + 12 pod krokwie a na sufit dam jedną warstwe 12 cm.Być może mi troche zostanie to posataram się sprzedać reszte albo odkręce płyty OSB na strychu i to co zostanie włoże jako drugą warstwe.

A co do samej wełny to narazie mi się bardzo podoba bo po rozwinieciu z rolki i kilku minutach "oddychania" nominalne 12 cm to ma z palcem w d... tzn zdecydowanie bardziej ma 13 cm (czasem nawet podchodzi pod 14) niz 12cm.

Musze tylko pilnowac wykonawców bo przy wkładaniu wełny między krokwie dość mocno ta wełne ściskają (po grubości, bo po szerokości docinają ok 2 cm szerzej niż krokwie). Mówią, że ona i tak po 1-2 dniach sama się rozpręży ale jednak poprosiłem by ręcznie z grubsza "pomogli" się jej rozprężyć. Ale wełna narazie prezentuje się wzorowo więc jestem z wyboru zadowolony.

----------


## orko

A ja Wam powiem tak.
Każdy wybiera sam bo w końcu każdy sam będzie grzał lub chłodził swój domek.
Ja doradzam wełnę w płytach o sumarycznej grubości 40-50 cm, układanej na co najmniej trzy warstwy. Jest ciepło i .... cicho!
Wełna z rolki ma tendencję do obsuwania się w dół. Oczywiście wykonawcy łatwiej układa się  wełnę z rolki, ale czy my płacimy za to aby wykonawca był zadowolony?

----------


## Jerry304

> Przepraszam, że trochę na inny temat, ale nie chcę zakładać nowego tematu.
> 
> Czy ocieplanie dachu ma sens jeśli jest ocieplony sufit na poddaszu użytkowym ?? 
> Mam na myśli to, że w domu z dachem dwuspadowym i z poddaszem użytkowym, ociepla się skosy i sufit. Nad poddaszem w zależności od wielkości domu jest większa lub mniejsza przestrzeń, często jest to po prostu tzw, strych. I włąsnie chodzi mi o to, czy dobrze jest ocieplić wełną skosy dachu na tym "strychu" ?


Ja z premedytacją nie ociepliłem skosów na stryszku(zawsze mogę to zrobić)  w razie przecieku dachu łatwiej go zlokalizować.

----------


## mattdl

> Ja doradzam wełnę w płytach ...?


no właśnie jeden z rankingowych wykonawców też mi poleca takie rozwiązanie

----------


## FlashBack

plyta, rolka, skalna, kamienna, szklana jaka to, roznica przeciez inwestor za nia placi  :wink:

----------


## sasey

Wykonawca poleca wełne w płytach, bo łatwiej się ją kładzie, ale jest więcej odpadów i wychodzi drożej. Wełna skalna np. Rockwool  jest wygodniejsza do położenia niz wełna szklana,ale za to wełna szklana  lepiej się rozpręża i wypełnia pusta przestrzeń. Wybór należy do inwestora. Mysle że przy dobrze położonej wełnie która ma podobną grubość nie odczujesz różnicy między 0,39 a 0,44.

----------


## mattdl

> ale za to wełna szklana  lepiej się rozpręża i wypełnia pusta przestrzeń.


z małym wyjątkiem - że tą wolną pustą przestrzenią jest szczelina powietrzna której nie chcemy zatkać   :Confused:  
osobiście widzę to tak, że jak ktoś ma folie wysokoparoprzepuszczalną to wełna szklana jest idealnym rozwiązaniem dla niego ale jak ktoś ma papę na deskowaniu i chce zachować szczelinę to wełna skalna jest lepsza

----------


## manieq82

> z małym wyjątkiem - że tą wolną pustą przestrzenią jest szczelina powietrzna której nie chcemy zatkać   
> osobiście widzę to tak, że jak ktoś ma folie wysokoparoprzepuszczalną to wełna szklana jest idealnym rozwiązaniem dla niego ale jak ktoś ma papę na deskowaniu i chce zachować szczelinę to wełna skalna jest lepsza


mógłbyś rozwinąć
kupiłem swisspora i mam papę? ...

----------


## FlashBack

> Napisał sasey
> 
> ale za to wełna szklana  lepiej się rozpręża i wypełnia pusta przestrzeń.
> 
> 
> z małym wyjątkiem - że tą wolną pustą przestrzenią jest szczelina powietrzna której nie chcemy zatkać   
> osobiście widzę to tak, że jak ktoś ma folie wysokoparoprzepuszczalną to wełna szklana jest idealnym rozwiązaniem dla niego ale jak ktoś ma papę na deskowaniu i chce zachować szczelinę to wełna skalna jest lepsza


jezeli ma pozostac szczelina to, welne dobiera sie ciensza o grubosc szczeliny.

----------


## manieq82

> jezeli ma pozostac szczelina to, welne dobiera sie ciensza o grubosc szczeliny.


yyy ale o chyba logiczne   :Roll:   :Roll:  

czyli *mattd*l chodziło o to że skalną będzie ściskał czy co?

----------


## zbyszek1982

Mam pytanko  w kwestii ocieplenia poddasz uzytkowego a mianowicie czy ktos z Was ocieplał poddasze welna szklaną Pink?Obecnie w Obi jest na nia promocja i cenowo prezentuje sie ona mozna powiedziec, ze bardzo dobrze ( 8,99 zł m/2 gr 150mm , wpolczynik 0,040 na m/2) ale jak wyglada kwestia funkcjonalności?Jesli ktos sie zna na tym a najlepiej jesli ktos miał z ta wełna juz do czynienia to prosze o opinie :smile: z gory dzieki :smile:

----------

